# International TD9 engine stuck



## wildskies.com

Hi All,

Does anyone in the USA have a "Bar Starter" (like King of Obsolete's http://www.kingofobsolete.ca/KING'S_BAR_STARTER_WEBPAGE.html) for an International TD9 that I could rent this spring (May, June). I'm In NW Colorado.

Thanks,

Chip


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I'm not familiar with the starter on a td-9 if you have the standard  mt type 3 bolt starter you can buy a plate and drive from cat to bolt on and bar your engine over I have over a grand in to my kit so it wont leave my truck  for a couple hundred you should be able to buy the one pinion you need and the plate


----------

